# WHAT A DAY!



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DD's due date is Dec. 25, and today she had a doctor's appt. Well, she hasn't dilated yet, but baby is in position :whoo:. But...she has been admitted to the hospital because her blood pressure shot up. They did all kinds of tests and everything is fine right now. They started her on blood pressure meds this afternoon, but it is still high. They started with a very low dose, so it may take a while before we see a change.

So, I hate to ask because you all have been praying so hard the past few weeks, but send some good thoughts our way please. The doc said the worst that might happen right now is they might have to induce her and we'll get our grandbaby a little early.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My DIL's blood pressure shot up also with my grandson. Though it frightened everyone it turned out just fine and she's never had a problem with it again post partum. Prayers being sent out for your daughter to deliver exactly when her baby is ready to be born and no more frightening stuff for grandma, and I suspect, great grandma.

It may just be baby's way of saying I don't want to be born on Christmas. I want two presents, not just one.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Michele- You can bet we'll add your daughter to our prayers and get well wishes. I'm glad your daughter is in good hands in the hospital. Is this your first grandchild?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, what's one more prayer? Your DD and your whole family are in my thoughts and prayers tonight!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes Jeanne, first grandchild, a boy. We are so excited, especially after being in the maternity wing today and seeing all those babies.

Thanks Missy and Geri. If everything is stable, she may be home by Sunday.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

We are thinking of your DD, you and your future grandson.

If we can assist in anyway we are here.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Michele,
I am sending good thoughts to your family! Soon you will have a wonderful grandbaby in your arms and I am sure your daughter will be fine


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I had pregnancy induced hypertension too. My Dr. induced me a week early. Everything turned out fine for us. I've never had a problem with high blood pressure since (knocking on wood). Josh is great too. I will keep your DD and new grandson in my prayers.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending prayers for your daughter Michele.:angel:

I had pre-eclampsia with Benjamin(my first) and they watched me like a hawk. I had high blood pressure with him as well(but not afterwards). I also was induced with him and went 2 weeks over.

Tell your daughter we are thinking of her and her sweet baby boy......:hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending prayers and best wishes!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Michele, I will be happy to add your daughter and grandson to my prayer list. You just rest up for the pure joy that you will soon be experiencing! Please let us know when the little one arrives.

Kathie (proud grandma to Kate, 4 & Luke, 2)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you and your daughter! Can't wait to see pics of your grandson.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Michele, sending prayers and good thoughts to you DD and your grandson.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Michele--you didn't really want to wait until Christmas for the baby did you? 

Some women experience pre-eclampsia during pregnancy with a dramatic spike the the BP being a cardinal sign. 

They often do not work too hard to get the BP down--the just monitor for awhile and then induce labor. 

The good news is that she is being monitored by the hospital. 

Congrats, grandma--your grandson will be here soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele~ You, your DD and grandson will definitely be in my prayers tonight!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Michele..it will be a JOY to pray for your daughter and future grandson!:baby:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You are all angels. I guess this is more common than I thought. My DD was overweight to begin with, but was doing so well through the pregnancy. She actually lost 15 lbs and has only gained 2 back. Two weeks ago they said he was about 5.5 lbs, so he is thriving. But, you know, you can't help but worry. I'm so glad I have you all here to listen. Mucho thanks!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Lifting you and your daughter up in my prayers. Blessings to your grandbaby to be!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Best wishes for a healthy delivery of a sweet baby boy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Yes Jeanne, first grandchild, a boy. We are so excited, especially after being in the maternity wing today and seeing all those babies.
> 
> Thanks Missy and Geri. If everything is stable, she may be home by Sunday.


Congratulations Grandma-to-be! How exciting!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I will pray for baby, mommie and grandma. I went through this myself and had my DD within 24hrs of them finding out about it. DD was just fine and within another 24hrs I was too. Get ready here he comes. :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Michelle, first of all congrats on becoming a grand parent! It is fun & exciting! Julie developed HBP right before she gave birth to her 2nd baby and she came through with flying colors! My DIL's BP shot up during delivery and they couldn't get it down so they gave her a magnesium IV...i didn't know that would lower it but it did. Everything was great with her & my grandson Quintin (named after his great-great grandfather!) I will be praying for your daughter and her baby son for a safe, quick and complication free delivery! Please post pics when the little fella makes his debut!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG! I just spoke to DD and she is definitely not a good patient. Her BP was down but the doc feels still too high to send her home. I hope they do decide to induce her at this point. She is having very mild contractions and the midwife felt the baby's head, so I think her being there is a good thing.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So are we on baby watch?? I'll be checking back in often to welcome your little boy into the world. Fingers crossed for an easy delivery and quick recovery for your DD. Wait till you hold that little boy for the first time. It's magical.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was induced with my first,had Lacy on my own and c-section the last time. For me--it was best to have the baby on my own. Induction was supposed to control the contractions more,but I had a heck of a time -- but he was my first too and doc said I probably had 10 pounds of water in each foot(pre-eclampsa). Funny to think about it now--but my mom who had 4 kids told me that "it isn't so bad,it's all your frame of mind". Thinking back-it was good she wasn't there,because frame of mind -- my ash! It hurt like nothing else on the planet! I was so small then though(103 sopping wet before pregnancy)....but warning----warning-----please Mom's---don't tell your daughters it won't hurt much and is all in your attitude!My Mom even told me the enema was worse then the delivery! Good grief!:brick: I vowed to tell the truth to anyone who asked me from that point on--not to scare people,but just to be honest. It hurts and hurts alot,but the baby is worth it! Of course,I see now on tv they give spinal blocks alot etc. I never had any of that.......

Michele-make sure you get the Hallmark Christmas ornament for this year for "baby's first Christmas" --it is adorable!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Michelle.

First I didn't know you were expecting your first grandchild and I am sooo excited for you!!:whoo: I _*hope*_ to be expecting my first some day soon too.:biggrin1:

I will definately be saying prayers for you and your daughter and the new baby. Please keep letting us know how things are going.

Sending you lots of:hug::hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Best Christmas gift ever!!! Congratulations to you and I'll certainly pray for you all! Best wishes to you as you welcome your little grandson





.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Praying for her and the baby....
Maybe they will induce early and you can relax and enjoy Christmas when it comes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: That baby boy is a commin!!! I am so excited for you Michele! I am sure you daughter will be just fine, as you can see from these stories, it is not unusual! What a special treat around the holidays. 
If he comes early, you better run out and get that "Baby's First Christmas" ornament - that you though you wouldnt need till next year

We will be thinking about you guys, and sending some prayers too!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Warmest wishes to you and your family...this is exciting news! Thankfully, she is far enough along that there should be no preemie complications. Congratulations! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope everything goes well and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

-


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Praying for your DD and baby! Please post news and pics when you get a chance!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Michele,

We are sending prayers to you and your DIL, this is such an exciting time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Her BP came down a bit and they sent her home on bed rest. She can't go back to work yet. She has a check-up on Monday. Doc said if she is OK, they will just continue to monitor her. If anything changes, they will induce. Good thing is that when they were monitoring her in the hospital, she was having small contractions.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Michelle,
I say this thread. I am glad to her your DD is doing better. I will keep her and the baby in my thoughts. It sounds like you will have a new grandson soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good news Michele - keep her off her feet!!!!! I bet you cant wait for that little boy to come!! Does she have a name picked out yet?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, the names keep changing. I told her you will know when you see him. I just told her that she will suffer the consequences of the name. It's not much different from us naming our furbabies. I had names picked out both times and then changed them when I saw the pups.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just checking in Michele. I am glad DD is going home. But that grandson is on his way. keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just an update - DD went for check-up yesterday. Blood pressure is good, grandson to be is fine and DD is 1/2 centimeter dilated. We're on our way! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting! It is getting so close now!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Great news Michele!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great Michele!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woohoo- that boy is coming soon!!!! Glad to hear all is well with DD.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, should I start taking her temp? ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I don't think she'd really appreciate that. ha ha!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, how wonderful! I hope we get to see pics of your healthy grandson by tomorrow evening,YYYYAAAYYYY :clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So exciting!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news Michele,

You are getting close, how very exciting!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele I am so excited for you and your family. Your DD is in our thoughts for a safe easy delivery.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Michele,
Are you a grandma yet???


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont' know how I missed this but I bet Michele is holding a tiny little boy -- and her heart is so full of love she can't stand it!! I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Nothing yet! DD goes for a check-up tomorrow. Hope we get some good news. Due date is 12/25, but I think he's gonna wait a little longer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh you all must be so impatient...But maybe a New Years Baby!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We were hoping for the tax deduction ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok then new years eve baby!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Michelle,
I just saw this thread and am glad your daughter is doing well. These Christmas - time babies are wonderful! Will be remembering you all in prayer and looking forward to the happy news,
Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Suzy. We are on pins and needles. I have already nicknamed him "the brat" ever since one sonogram. The tech was trying to get a certain picture of his heart and he didn't want to be disturbed and put his hands over his eyes. He just doesn't want to be cheated out of getting presents twice if his birthday falls on Christmas. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Michele... are you a grandma yet? :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for asking, but NO :frusty: The waiting is killing me. So close, but the little bugger doesn't want to make an appearance yet. :biggrin1: DD has a doctor appt on Monday, so we'll see if things are progressing. You know I will post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

getting excited for you Michele, should be any day now


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I've always heard that the first pregnancy is usually late and the second is early, so I think your grandson is just smart and wants to keep up with the current stats.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I was so excited when I saw this thread again....Keeping you all in my thoughts Michele, especially "the little brat." I hope it is soon.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh what exciting news and yes, the wait must be agonizing. Do let us know as soon as you can and here's to an easy delivery for your DD.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Both of my kids were late. My daughter was two weeks and her little brother decided to make us wait three weeks. Little brats..lol 
You should do some baby shopping to pass the time


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I also was hoping to hear the exciting news. What is it they say to do to help rush things along, go for a long bumpy ride in the car?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, when this thread comes up I think "finally!" He's here...

You must be biting your nails at every phone call! Oh, well, the further away from Christmas day, the more chance he'll have a separate birthday presents when he gets older! That is probably what he's holding out for, Ha!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I saw this thread and thought you knew something I didn't. :biggrin1: Tomorrow is doctor visit day and hopefully we'll know more. They are doing a stress test to check the baby. I don't know how much longer they will let her go - she is 40 weeks and last month the baby was 5.5 lbs. DD is getting annoyed because she is using up maternity leave time due to the high blood pressure (which is normal now).

I'll let you all know what happens tomorrow. Thanks for all your thoughts!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree, take her shopping and maybe all the walking around will bring on labor! I did that with my second and it helped.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Your DD is in my thoughts too!!
Crossing fingers for a smooth labor and and a happy healthy baby!

My little one is kicking fiercely to make sure I mention she/he's sending good thoughts too


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

Maybe your grandson wants to be the first baby born here in the new year.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Michele,
> 
> Maybe your grandson wants to be the first baby born here in the new year.


I've been thinking the same thing!! That would be exciting.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele - I told you in my PM to you that he is waiting to be the first New Years baby - most of them get lots of new stuff!!! Hope all goes well, and keep us up to date!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Update
DD went to the doctor today. They did a fetal stress test and he is doing just great (thank goodness). His heart rate is right where it should be and he is moving around just fine. DD is still having small contractions, cramping and is a little more dilated. Also her cervix is thinning out (very good sign). Doc said it could be a few more days. Wednesday the are doing another exam to get the baby's weight. 

I guess when he's ready, he'll let us know. I wasn't this anxious when I had my own kids.

Suzanne, continued best wishes for you and your baby.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear...I think the tax deduction will be next year Michele. DD must be going crazy! Maybe have Kodi and Shelby take her for a walk... shake things up a bit...Hugs to all.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was hoping for cute pictures of a new baby boy---the ultimate gift!:kiss:

Let him wait and take his time(no hurry)--the last few weeks/days are very important for lung development.Healthy is what matters! Lacy was just short of being the first baby born in the new year--her birthday is January 2 and a baby was born about 10-15 minutes before her!  Isn't that the way it goes?:laugh:

Please send your daughter our best wishes for an easy delivery!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm just happy that DD feels incredible right now and is very calm. She says as he can take as long as he wants, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, as much as you want to see and hold that little boy - he is just gonna come when "he" wants to come. Typical boy!!! I am so excited for you!! Hope to hear some good news soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No baby news yet, just another update. Sonogram today has him estimated at 8.5 lbs. and he is a thumbsucker. :biggrin1: The tech said she doesn't know what's keeing him in there, because he has no room left. They said it should be any time now, don't want to induce if they don't have to. So, matbe by Friday. Just not tonight - snow, ice and 50 mph winds - brrrrr.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hang in there Michele! Any moment now. How exciting!!!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, that boy just is SO nice and cozy in the womb, he doesn't want to come out to all the FREEZING cold of winter! Hopefully you will see his beautiful face soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww. hang in there grandma michele!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I keep wondering when Baby is going to make his appearance. Sounds like he's taking his good, sweet time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just thinking about you and your grandbaby Michele! I noticed you haven't been on the forum since Tuesday so I hope that means he finally decided to make an appearance!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in! that little boy knows it's cold out here.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's going to be so big, he's going to come out and ask for a steak!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures !!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Last I talked with Michelle, DD was seeing the Dr. again tomorrow!! Lets hope they decide to do something - Michelle can't wait!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! I'll bet she's anxious... 
Looking forward to hearing the good news!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*At least he has had time to fully mature. Those early babies aren't always healthy. Yes I know doctors can do alot but it is best done in the womb the way God planned it. Looking forward to pictures.*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Last I talked with Michelle, DD was seeing the Dr. again tomorrow!! Lets hope they decide to do something - Michelle can't wait!!


Ohmygosh, Michele must be going crazy waiting. I have no vested interest in this baby and the wait feels like forever! LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, that baby is WAY late! I thought it was usual to induce a week after the due date? Anyway, can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've just been real busy catching up on things at works so I can take a couple of days off. The problem was the doc gave her two different due dates - 12/25 and 12/31. Dec 31 was probably closer, so she is only a week late. Today there has been some action. She is cramping lots and has terrible back pain. She also said her legs ache. All good signs that baby is probably moving down (and hopefully out). She has an appt with the doc tomorrow and I hope they give us some good news. DH says this has to happen before 1pm on Sunday (Giants game). 

I will keep you all posted and send pictures. Thanks for all your thoughts!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck! Look forward to hearing the good news and seeing the pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, okay, that makes a little more sense with the second due date! Well, I'm sure your daughter can't wait to NOT be pregnant anymore, no? Hopefully she will have the baby before the doctor appt tomorrow, if not he might induce her tomorrow. Regardless I'm sure we'll see the baby soon!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

With all that going on I hope she called the doc!!! 

Good luck to her, I pray it's an easy and safe delivery for mom and baby!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina said:


> Oh, okay, that makes a little more sense with the second due date! Well, I'm sure your daughter can't wait to NOT be pregnant anymore, no? Hopefully she will have the baby before the doctor appt tomorrow, if not he might induce her tomorrow. Regardless I'm sure we'll see the baby soon!


:biggrin1: Last week she was saying "when he's ready, he'll come out" and yesterday she said they better get him out soon. I think she's had it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My first was due February 20th. I took a leave from work on March 1st. I went back to work on March 8th because I felt fine and was bored. I worked in ICU at the time so when I did CPR on a patient, people would try to stop me because they were concerned that I would go into labor in the middle of my shift. Dah! That was the goal! Anyway my son was finally born on March 18th. (Yes, I was monitored closely and saw my doc every 3 days.)

All that being said--Michelle, I hope that back pain is labor pain and your grandbaby is ready to enter this world.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We'll all be so excited to hear the news when it comes. I hope its soon!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michelle, I hope you have good news and adorable pictures soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This kid is driving me nuts already, and he isn't even born yet. DD's still crampy, has backaches, but is not dilating. They will give her until Monday and if nothing happens, try to help her along with some meds. If that doesn't work, then it's the dreaded "c" section. I'll let you know.

In the sono today, he has so little room, his face is all squished. So cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Michelle, This little guy is pretty comfortable, it sounds like, and doesn't want to come out. Stinker!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, I guess a squished face is better than coming out in all this cold! :smow:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Hugs to you and DD Michele... and the little stinker too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a little bugger!! I am sure DD is so frustrated! Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Any news????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

NO! This is worse than when I had my own kids :frusty: She has a doctor appt tomorrow morning and we will know if they are going to induce or might have to do c-section.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoo-eee, this has been a long haul! You poor folks! 
We keep checking!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

HI, I am so sorry to barge in on a post but I can't figure out how to start a new one. HELP!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, your grandson is a Capricorn and they tend to be stubborn, LOL. Can't wait to see his squished face on a real pic!

Colleen, welcome to the forum! Click on 'Forums', choose the area where you'd like to start a thread in e.g. Puppy area, click on 'New thread' and make sure to post pics too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Colleen,
Towards the top of the home page there is a blue bar; on the right side is a button "Forums". Click on that and it will take you to a page of Forum Categories. Click (on the left hand side) on the one that best fits the category of your post. When that one comes up you'll find a "New Thread" button on the upper left area of the page. Click, and you are off!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> *Michele, your grandson is a Capricorn and they tend to be stubborn, LOL.*


:brick:
:suspicious:We are not!:suspicious:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Michelle...just catching up on some threads. Geez, I thought I would be reading all about the delivery and seeing the pics of your new grandson! Wow! Do they think he is going to be big? My daughter is 25 weeks and we are going with them in the morning for her last sono. She has been having them regularly since she got pg again because of the last situation. They are having a boy too! He will be grandvhild #7 for us! Can't wait to hear that your little bundle of love has been born!! Hang in there grandma!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well clearly this little boy is no dope. He'd rather stay squished in his nice warm, relaxing environment rather than falling head first into the icy cold world. Sitting here on baby watch with you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, I will be thinking of you and DD tomorrow... fingers crossed.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thinking of you & DD today Michele.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Michele,

Good luck to you and DD today. Hope they can avoid the c-section. 
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Prayers to you both today Michele! Hopefully you'll have some big news to share later today!!!:baby:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I will be a granny on Wednesday. The doctor decided the best thing is a c-section. DD is not dilating, so baby boy can not descend. I think he is just stubborn like his Mommy. I don't know what time she is scheduled for, but will keep you all posted. Keep DD and my grandbaby in your prayers because we know how powerful forum prayers are.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Michele you got our prayers!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Michele, what a 'trip'. Who knows, maybe your little grandson will get scared and plop out before the C-section! Will keep my fingers crossed for a healthy outcome for mother&baby boy :kiss:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michelle, I'll be thinking of you, your daughter and your grandson. I hope everything goes smoothly and make sure to post pics when you can!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My Michele! you all are in my prayers. Wednesday is just the day after tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, so exciting!!! Please give us updates as soon as you can!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Will you be there to help after the baby comes?*

I had an emergency c and it sure was nice to have help when I got home. C-section babies come into the world their own way and often continue on that path. Very much their own people!

I'll bet you are very excited. And who knows, the baby could decide to come tomorrow!

I did some creative visualization and created art pictures in my head like kaleidescopes to keep my calm and things went rather easy and I was less scared. Does she do this sort of thing? Tell her that it does help.

I remember Perry staying with Alana while they gave her her first bath...they did allow her to stay with me on my chest for a while...wish it could have been longer. I'll never forget the sweet sound of her voice.

And how fast they grow...

How exciting for you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Michele-Lots of prayers for you and your DD, hope all goes smoothly and quickly for her so you can see your sweet grandbaby. What an exiting time for all of you, only one more day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well you know Michelle, you have lots of prayers coming from here!! I agree - I bet he will pop out today, since it is SIL Bday, before they come and get him!! Tell your DIL to practice the "Come here right [email protected] I will count to 10 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-88888-9999 - and here he comes!" Isnt that the way kids do it - they wait till you get to 9 till they do anything! Good Luck to you guys,and I cant wait to hear all about this little guy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

It's so close now, one way or the other. That little boy is definitely coming into this world on his schedule, in his time. My prayers go with your DD and all the rest of the family as this long awaited entrance becomes reality. My brother's birthday is on the14th and he's enjoying a wonderful life. I wish nothing less for your grandson.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just one more day!!!! We will be waiting pics


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Good luck!*

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thinking of you Michele and your DD.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have to be at the hospital by 6am. You would think if he was this late they could give us a few more hours to get some sleep. Procedure should be at about 8am. So nervous, but DD was a little calmer tonight.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Michelle, so happy to hear that tomorrow is the big day and you will become a granny!!! I will pray for your DD to have a complication free delivery and for the sweet baby boy to be safe and healthy!! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: A little over 12 hrs and you will be a grandma. We are sending our prayers for a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All the best to you and your family tomorrow Michele.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We'll be anxiously watching for news!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele :whoo: this is so exciting!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, I am very excited for you! Your poor grandson, though! They had to choose one of the coldest days in 3 years to have him be born! :smow:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you and waiting for news. Well I'll never forget your grandson's birthday. He's fighting to the bitter end to stay warm and cozy. Praying for an uncomplicated delivery.


----------

